# 15 halarious McDonald's Playplace stories



## Phoenix-Kat (Jun 6, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=58uVu6vnCIE


----------



## aeroxwolf (Jun 7, 2015)

oh my God, number 6 X'D


----------



## Sylox (Jun 7, 2015)

#14 had me laughing so loud, my mum barged in to see what was so funny


----------



## flletcher (Jun 7, 2015)

Thanks alot now i cant stop watching these! D:


----------



## Sylver (Jun 7, 2015)

Some parents are just terrible, especially number one and the negligent mother earlier.

I was at this party once, and this kid no older than 10 is staring at me, so I gave a friendly wave to him because he seemed like a cheerful kid. He grins before raising his hand and flipping me off..

*sighs*


----------



## flletcher (Jun 7, 2015)

Sylver said:


> Some parents are just terrible, especially number one and the negligent mother earlier.
> 
> I was at this party once, and this kid no older than 10 is staring at me, so I gave a friendly wave to him because he seemed like a cheerful kid. He grins before raising his hand and flipping me off..
> 
> *sighs*



lmfao..kids..


----------

